# back support?



## 02GF74 (23 Apr 2009)

anyone using a back support when cycling?

I really want to get my miles up but after about 15 mins, the muscles on my lower back start to ache. stopping and stretching by leaning backwards seems buy me a bit more time but this is not ideal.

I am not sure what the cause is, I know my riding positon is quite aggressive - low bars and high saddle but I never had this problem, albeit on a different bike. I used to get long rides in, 50 miles + but I did have TT bars on.

anyways, back to the belt. anyone using one or can recommend one? I have chunky leather weight training belt but that is a bit bulky so over to you knowledgeable peeps.

also doc said take ibrupofen - but will this just will mask the pain thus possible cause more permant damage? ib is anti-inflammatory so will that help?

(all indications seem to point a visit to the chiro peeps)


----------



## Hont (23 Apr 2009)

I've been using a back brace - I have general back problems but never any pain when riding. To be honest I haven't noticed anything being better due to using it. 

I would recommend that you look into your position a bit more as, if you were OK on a different bike, this does tend to point to the culprit.


----------



## ASC1951 (23 Apr 2009)

You are right about the ibuprofen. A back support isn't the way forward either - unless you have an injury or disability, you should not get back pain from normal riding until you have been on it for hours, never mind 15 minutes. 

Your bike is either the wrong size or not set up correctly for you; or if you have recently changed to a new bike it can take a while to strengthen the relevant micro-muscles. These changes can be quite small - a cm or less.

Before you trot off to the physio or chiropractor, get yourself to a bike shop that can give you a proper fitting on a jig. Ok, it's about £50 if you aren't buying a bike from them, but you can then use the printout for every future bike; and my physio charges £30 for the first visit anyway.


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Apr 2009)

nope - bike is set up as per jig.

something is wrong  - 15 mins should not cause this.


----------



## MickL (24 Apr 2009)

Tried any back muscle strengthening ? Dorsal bends are easy and can strengthen your lower back ?
some thing like THIS


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Apr 2009)

I am as strong a f*** - used to go to gym and was squatting almost 3 plates each side; even a spindly weedy should last more than 15 minutes hence I do not think this is the cause..... but I will try that and do lots of stretching.


----------



## Fiona N (24 Apr 2009)

Have you got tight hamstrings?

If the answer is yes, you've probably found at least part of the problem. Just think about it - tight hamstrings have the effect of pulling the pelvis back while your aggressive position on the bike needs you to lean your pelvis forwards. This means that the long back muscles are being kept stretched out while loaded. 

So while you're probably strong, the problem is in flexibility. Hamstrongs need a lot of work for most cyclists and it gets worse as you get older


----------



## col (24 Apr 2009)

The wide belt you mention is for support in the bending backwards way, it wont do anything support wise leaning forward, but as others have said, you need to look at other reasons.


----------



## tuffty (24 Apr 2009)

02GF74 said:


> I am as strong a f*** - used to go to gym and was squatting almost 3 plates each side; even a spindly weedy should last more than 15 minutes hence I do not think this is the cause..... but I will try that and do lots of stretching.




"Used to go to gym" could be a culprit - I developed all sorts of back problems a year ago when I gave up lifting and concentrated on cycling and running instead - pain in low back, knotted muscles in mid-back and shoulders. Tried osteopaths, physios .. nothing worked - the only way I got rid of it was by buying some dumbells and doing 3 or 4 strength sessions at home a week - bent over rows, dorsal raises, plank, shoulder raises, that kind of thing.


----------

